# A better apple...



## Gopher (Apr 19, 2004)

All right, is there a way to get half-way decent apples without spraying the trees three, four times a year?

I don't feel like spraying mine, and I met with a customer today who has six, and preferably not use pesticide, fungicide, etc.

How do the "organic" fruit growers do it?

Gopher


----------



## googleplex (May 9, 2004)

gopher,
try looking at http://attra.ncat.org/

Thry have some great info on organic farmikng including a section on organic apple production. 

Hope it helps


----------

